# Fragen vom anfänger der Hilfe brauch



## Teerb (4. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,  



 Ich bin Frisch auf das Fliegenfischen gekommen, durch einen Film.
 Habe auch einen Wurfkurs besucht.






 Meine Fragen  wo kann man in 476***  Gut Fliegenfischen irgendwelche gewässer ?
 Ziel fische Hecht, Rapfen, Barben, Forelle eigentlich alle Fische. habe auch für alles angeln usw.
 Also einfach mal coole Gewässer sagen und wo man Karten bekommt  



 Meine andere Fragen, da ich keinen Vor Ort habe den ich fragen könnte frag ich das hier.(außer einen aber möchte ihn auch nicht Tod nerven)
 Diese frage ist finde ich für mich wichtig aber auch sehr schwer zu beantworten wahrscheinlich.



 Mit welcher Fliege auf welchen Fisch ?(zb nass-fliege für Döbel usw.)
 Mit welcher schnurre wird welche Fliege benutzt?
 Klar Trockenfliege wenn fische oben fresse, aber nass fliege Nymphe  ka welche Schnur und welche fliege ich nehmen soll vor allem bin zurzeit am stillen Gewässer und bald am Rhein.
 Suche halt noch andre Gewässer.

Habe schon  2 Hechte und 1 barsch gefangen.  Mit 10 Fehlbisse da ich ohne Widerhaken Angel.
 Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe  und Entschuldigen die Rechtschreibung und Satzbau bin Leicht behindert.
 Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dank bar auch andere Tipps   schönen Tag noch Z.b mit welches vor fach für welche Fische z.b welche spitze bin da noch neu im Thema.#:#a


----------



## Lajos1 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Fragen vom anfänger der Hilfe brauch*

Hallo Teerb,

ich werde mal versuchen, einige Deiner Fragen zu beantworten.
Zu Gewässern in Deiner Gegend kann ich nichts sagen, da ich dort noch nicht gewesen bin.
Grundsätzlich kann man jeden Fisch mit der Fliegenrute fangen, angeblich sogar den Aal, wenngleich ich das nicht versuchen würde, da ich dafür aum Chancen sehe.
Welche Rute(n) fischst Du. Du schreibst, daß Du schon Hechte gefangen hast, war das gezielt, oder Beifang?
Mit Salmoniden wird es in Deiner Gegend ja eher nichts sein und auch zum Fischen im Rhein kann ich nichts sagen. Normalerweise rate ich einem Anfänger zu einer 5er Rute. Aber mit Rhein o.Ä. würde ich eher zu einer 7er raten. Aber hier gibt es doch bestimmt auch den einen oder anderen "Rheinspezialisten". Wenn Du ernsthaft das Fliegenfischen betreiben willst, so wirst Du um mehrere Ruten nicht herumkommen, auf die Dauer gesehen.
Auf Döbel würde ich eine 5er Rute in 8,6 oder 9 Fuß nehmen, erstmal mit Trockenschnur, da Du damit, eventuell mit Polyleader auch mal tiefer fischen kannst. Meine ersten Fliegenfischererfahrungen sammelte ich auf Döbel, Trocken wie auch naß und Nymphe. Die besten Aussichten hast Du vermutlich mit der Nymphe. Dir als Anfänger würde ich zu einem 18er Vorfach raten, wobei das beim Nymphenfischen nicht unbedingt verjüngt sein muß. So 2 - 3 Meter, je nach Wassertiefe und Strömungsgeschwindigkeit dürften genügen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Teerb (5. August 2016)

*AW: Fragen vom anfänger der Hilfe brauch*

Hallo und danke erst mal, ich wollte auf kleine barsche die Hechte Waren beifang. Waren auch nur ca 15 cm oder so
Ich habe ein paar Ruten alle 9# und zwar 2x6 eine Smith 7 3 m und 7/8 Hecht und eine 9er. 
Problem was ich habe trotz Wurfkurs, komme ich nicht weit raus vill 10 m und am.alt Rhein habe ich nur hänger da das Wasser 50 cm die ersten7 m sind.
Ich Fische die 6 er Rute im Moment da ich mit der 8er nicht werfen kann noch zu schwer die Rute. 
Ja haben hier am.rhein brassen und rapfen usw. Aber ka welcher Köder Streamer oder Nymphe.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Fragen vom anfänger der Hilfe brauch*

Hallo Teerb,

ach so, die ca. 15 cm Hechte erklären den Beifang. Mit "... Ruten alle 9 # " meinst Du wohl die Länge, die wird allerdings mit 9 ' (Fuß) angegeben.
mit 9 # wird die Rutenklasse angegeben. Ist zwar jetzt nicht so wichtig,; aber nur zur Richtigstellung.
Wenn Du trotz Kurs nicht weiter als 10 Meter rauskommst kann es an der falschen Schnur liegen. Die Weiten werden zwar meist überbewertet, d.h. sind oft gar nicht nötig, aber nach einem Wurfkurs, richtiges Gerät vorausgesetzt sollten 15 Meter und auch mehr kein Problem sein.
Das beste wäre, Du läßt Dir von einem erfahrerenen Fliegenfischer mal Deine Gerätschaften anschauen. Eine Ferndiagnose ist schwer bis unmöglich, aber ich denke, daß irgendwie Rute und Schnur nicht zusammen passen - oder, was ich auch schon gesehen habe,  eine WF-Schnur ist falsch herum aufgespult, dann klappt es auch schlecht mit dem Werfen. Und, die auf den Ruten angegebene Schnurstärke ist nur als Empfehlung zu sehen und stimmt auch oft nicht. Probier es doch mal mit einer Schnurklasse höher, als auf der Rute angegeben.
Für Brachsen liegst Du mit Nymphen schon richtig, mußt halt verschiedene ausprobieren, eventuell auch Goldkopfnymphen (hell, dunkel und meliert ausprobieren). Bei Rapfen sind Streamer angesagt und schnell einstrippen, das reizt den Rapfen . Für das Rapfenfischen, siehe zu, daß Du genug Backing auf der Rolle hast, denn wenn da mal ein großer zuschnappt, der reißt Dir im Nu 30 - 40 Meter von der Rolle.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Teerb (5. August 2016)

*AW: Fragen vom anfänger der Hilfe brauch*

Okay sorry alle Ruten sind 9 Fuß außer 1 die ist 3 Meter.
Ja habe eine 30 Euro schnurr drauf. 
Werde mal einen laden aufsuchen und nach fragen. 
Echt nicht leicht alles auch ganzen vorfächer mit dicke usw nicht ganz meine welt.
Aber ich versuch es mal Dank dir. 
Backing habe ich auf jeder Rolle ca 90-110 meter


----------



## Lajos1 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Fragen vom anfänger der Hilfe brauch*

Hallo Teerb,

na, rutenmäßig bist Du ja schon ganz gut aufgestellt.
Nochmal zu den Vorfächern; verjüngte (also welche, die zur Spitze hin dünner werden) braucht man eigentlich nur zum Trockenfischen, schaden tun sie natürlich (außer beim Geldbeutel) beim Nymphen- und Streamerfischen auch nicht. Beim Nymphenfischen und auch beim Streamerfischen verwende ich 1 bis 1,5 Meter 0,30er, dann kommt ein sogenannter Pitzenbauerring dran und im weiteren Verlauf nochmal 1 bis 1,5 Meter 0,22er, 0,20er, 0,18er, 0,16er bis runter zu 0,14er, je nach Einsatzgebiet und Zielfisch. Der Trick mit dem Pitzenbauerring spart auf die Dauer viel Vorfachmaterial und Du bist ziemlich flexibel.
Du siehst also, so schwierig ist das mit den Vorfächern auch nicht.
Bei Verwendung eines Polyleaders (z. B. wenn Du mit einer Trockenschnur tiefer fischen willst), knote ich den Pitzenbauerring an das Polyleader und daran dann 1 bis 2 Meter Monofil wie oben angegeben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas E. (5. August 2016)

*AW: Fragen vom anfänger der Hilfe brauch*



Teerb schrieb:


> Problem was ich habe trotz Wurfkurs, komme ich nicht weit raus vill 10 m und am.alt Rhein habe ich nur hänger da das Wasser 50 cm die ersten7 m sind.



Hallo,

wenn nun Dein Gerät in Ordnung ist, sollten nach einem soliden FF- Kurs schon 15-20m Weite möglich sein.
Wenn nicht, war der Kurs einfach schlecht, oder Du gänzlich untalentiert, was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, weil ausgesprochen selten !

Eine 30 Euro Schnur sollte erstmal ausreichend sein, mehr gebe ich auch oft nicht (mehr) aus.

Ein rutenlanges verjüngtes Vorfach solltest Du erstmal verwenden, weil es sich damit viel "runder" werfen lässt, als einfach nur level Mono.


----------



## Teerb (5. August 2016)

*AW: Fragen vom anfänger der Hilfe brauch*

Ok danke ich werde mal zählen wie weit ich komme. Montag bekomme ich den einfachen und doppelt Zug gezeigt der soll wohl top sein. 
Habe für Hecht normal und für alle anderen vorfächer aus dem lade mit Ring für wechseln. 
Total schwer das Fliegen fischen.
Ja habe echt Problem mit dem werfen leg ander wohl am meiner Krankheit und Behinderung.


----------



## Thomas E. (5. August 2016)

*AW: Fragen vom anfänger der Hilfe brauch*

Gerade weil der FF eben etwas schwerer zu lernen ist, macht es ja gerade den Reiz aus. 

Auch Du wirst es lernen, ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß dabei und Petri Heil.


----------



## Teerb (5. August 2016)

*AW: Fragen vom anfänger der Hilfe brauch*

Danke ja werde ich angeln geht. Das werfen klappt nicht immer Grade bei klasse 7 + und weiß nie welchen Köder wann und wo benutzen


----------

